# Chef Ranks in the Kitchen



## Ulani (Oct 5, 2011)

So, I am making story and one of the main characters is a pantry chef. I would like to add more roles into the stories involving the main character and would like to know from top of the pack to the bottom of the pack. The reason I am making this much effort is because I do not want to seems "ignorant" and offend others that work in the food industry that might happened to read my story some day. So far I got from the researched last night:
 *Head Chef - in charge of all the things in the relate to the kitchen, from menu creation, to ordering and purchasing of inventory.
 *Executive Chef  - in charge of the chefs in the kitchen
 *Sous Chef - "second of commend" and assistant of executive chef. Substitute when Executive Chef off duty and fill in or assist line cook when needed.
 *Expediter - take orders from the dining room and send to the kitchen. Also, put finishing touches before sending off the diner.
 *Line Cook - specific station (saute, fish, roast, grill, fry, vegetable, roundsmen (filling as needed), pantry chef, and butcher.
 ***If there are mistakes or missing information I should know about, please correct me. Thanks for your time.


----------



## cmontg34 (Oct 5, 2011)

Generally speaking the head chef is below the executive chef, though there isn't much of a difference. Other than that, your information is perfectly sound. I would be impressed to find these terms in most cooking genre fiction, so kudos to you for incorporating them.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty easy 

Chef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Based on a traditional brigade

Brigade de cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

